# OT: Are You A Metrosexual?



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

http://proxy.espn.go.com/chat/sportsnation/quiz?event_id=418

Take the quiz if you're interested. I scored a zero. :|


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

I got a 3...:uhoh:


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

Scored a 3.


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

I got one because I like to shop.


----------



## AstheFranchiz2K2 (May 24, 2003)

1


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

0


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

I got a 3 

(but the "product" I put in my hair is good old Groom & Clean)


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm embarrased but I got a 5, but some of the points don't count. I have to shave my legs because I bike race. Or I did last year.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

got a 1


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm a 6, though that is more a bi-product of a tough disciplined mother than anything else. Made me look after my appearance.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

I got a 1


----------



## jackiejackal (Nov 7, 2002)

*ok,i was curious*

I took the quiz and pretended i was a fella..
I scored a 5


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

el zippo.

I can't even get metrosexual here..


----------



## STOMP (Jan 1, 2003)

2 

-I have a lot of shoes including two pairs of wading boots, and the last book I read was Tarzan a few weeks back. Now one last check in the mirror and off to that trendy martini bar...

STOMP


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

I got a 10 :grinning:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

0!!!!!!!!!!

The only thing I'll ever to be proud to get a zero in.


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>STOMP</b>!
> 2
> 
> -I have a lot of shoes including two pairs of wading boots, and the last book I read was Tarzan a few weeks back. Now one last check in the mirror and off to that trendy martini bar...
> ...


:rofl:

Post of the day!


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

That term came from South Park, I think. That was a pretty amusing episode. I wasn't aware it was now a "buzzword."

I scored a 0. But, I'm still refined, what a silly test.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

I got a 1, having to do with my reading selection (I read a lot of books, and tend to re-read things more often than I read best sellers, so I kinda 50-50'd that one and got it "right").

Ed O.


----------



## ripct (Dec 31, 2002)

Whew. Thank goodness. I got a 0! :-D


----------



## W1Z0C0Z (Jun 18, 2002)

You guys are in denial, how could you get 0's or 1's? There's nothing wrong with this new term.. it doesn't mean your gay or anything.. you just care about your appearance and the way you look. If there's that many people with 0's and 1's I think that's kinda sad 

I got an 8 myself.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>W1Z0C0Z</b>!
> You guys are in denial, how could you get 0's or 1's? There's nothing wrong with this new term.. it doesn't mean your gay or anything.. you just care about your appearance and the way you look. If there's that many people with 0's and 1's I think that's kinda sad
> 
> I got an 8 myself.


Well, some of us don't care about our appearance - at least not in the same way the author of the quiz envisioned. After all, if we were all metrosexuals, then there wouldn't be any point in having the quiz, right? I don't see anything sad about it. But then, I scored zero, so I suppose I wouldn't. 

barfo


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>W1Z0C0Z</b>!
> You guys are in denial, how could you get 0's or 1's? There's nothing wrong with this new term.. it doesn't mean your gay or anything.. you just care about your appearance and the way you look. If there's that many people with 0's and 1's I think that's kinda sad
> 
> I got an 8 myself.


If you're actually serious, then you may want to note that the way the quiz is fashioned is a bit ridiculous. Essentially, you have to go to a total extreme, or you get a 0 for the question.

Obviously, there are plenty of people who care about their appearance, read and are stylish without having hundreds of pairs of shoes, looking in the mirror thirty times a day, and every other fashion snob stereotype. 

The quiz was a joke, not a serious estimator of one's personal style. I *do* hope you understood it was a joke and that your post was also a joke.  If not, you need a real brush-up on logic in constructing evaluations!


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> 
> I *do* hope you understood it was a joke and that your post was also a joke.  If not, you need a real brush-up on logic in constructing evaluations!


Logic is a trait of Metrosexuality  :laugh:


----------



## ZBoFanatic (Feb 10, 2003)

6


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> I'm a 6, though that is more a bi-product of a tough disciplined mother than anything else. Made me look after my appearance.


Pretty boy...............

Just kidding. I got 0, but Im the kind of guy who just throws on a hat and goes out and parties. 
My brothers a pretty boy and does better than me so I cant realy lip off.


----------



## ssmokinjoe (Jul 5, 2003)

Those Metro-whatchamafaces don't impress me anyway. With their pretty hair, and fancy clothes, and pretty girls all over 'em all the time. Who wants to me like that anywayz????


----------



## luciano (Aug 16, 2002)

I got a 3, but I consider myself a metro/sport nut cross.

I am starting to look after my appearance a lot more as I'm getting a bit older, can dress it up, but love nothing more than watching the game with some mates on TV or at the Arena!


----------



## bintim70 (Dec 31, 2002)

I am 51 years old.........I went to High School in the last of the 60's, I worked in the oil fields on an exploration rig, I think a rifle rack should be a stock item in a pickup truck...............what do you think I scored? I was in the negative numbers. But I love to go to Blazer games. If you come to the BBB party, I will be the old grumpy guy with the 11 year old son.:laugh:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

Yee Haw!!!!! 

I couldn't read the questions, what do you think I scored? :laugh:


----------



## Storyteller (Dec 31, 2002)

1


----------



## Masbee (Dec 31, 2002)

Got a 1.


----------



## RoseCity (Sep 27, 2002)

Had a one due to my liking of designer briefs.


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Kinda disappointed I only got a 2...

I think I have metrosexual tendencies, but I guess only about 1% of the time. I haven't put "product" in my hair for years and martini's are lame and expensive.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

You answered 0 questions correctly out of a possible 12 questions.

I'm about the furthest thing from a metrosexual -- I hate shopping, don't dress better than tshirt/jeans, let a friend cut my hair for free, etc.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> You answered 0 questions correctly out of a possible 12 questions.
> 
> I'm about the furthest thing from a metrosexual -- I hate shopping, don't dress better than tshirt/jeans, let a friend cut my hair for free, etc.


Its just because you're a tight wad.

I scored a 5, I maybe a pretty boy but I don't do all the metrosexual stuff damnit.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

2


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

1 cus of shopping


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

I got a three. I don't really like how this quiz was done. If it was done right, you'd get points for having certain answers but not the right one. I think paying 30-40 dollars for a haircut should get a point, but you only get a point for 40 or more.

By the way, I usually spend 10 and 2 for a tip and I think I'm going to venture upstairs and ask the girl in 913 if she'd cut mine.


----------



## AnaMayShun (Jun 22, 2002)

0


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

I used to read more (but have become busy), I used to use hair gel / spray, and probably used to fit a couple others.

So I used to be more metrosexual. Maybe I will be again, one day.

I always hated shopping and always will. Unless it's for CDs, DVDs, electronics, books, or sports paraphenelia.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

All I have for a haircut is shaving my head with a #2 razor, so there's little to no skill involved with doing it. There's no way I'm paying $12-14 dollars a month (including tip) for something that I can get done equally as well for free outside of an initial investment of buying the razor.

I am a tightwad, but I do have a good reason for getting free haircuts from a friend


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> 
> I am a tightwad, but I do have a good reason for getting free haircuts from a friend


You sound like the type who wouldn't ever pay for a drink when you could get water for free...!


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

Zip, Zero, Nada.......Sane.


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

2


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

1 because I gel my hair....


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

6


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> That term came from South Park, I think. That was a pretty amusing episode. I wasn't aware it was now a "buzzword."


Actually I believe the term derived from an English reporter on MSN's Slate. He used David Beckham as the prototype of this new type of identity, and used the phrase "metrosexual". Not sure if he actually coined the phrase first, but I remember seeing the article about 7-8 months ago. South Park just followed suit on it.

I got a 5.

Stuart


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

1- Re-read of a classic book...


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>s a b a s 11</b>!
> 
> Actually I believe the term derived from an English reporter on MSN's Slate. He used David Beckham as the prototype of this new type of identity, and used the phrase "metrosexual". Not sure if he actually coined the phrase first, but I remember seeing the article about 7-8 months ago. South Park just followed suit on it.


That sounds like something a metrosexual would know.... :|



> I got a 5.


Figures.


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)

I got a 4


----------



## Pistolballer (May 9, 2003)

hmmm 
a 2, and yet i have no idea what that means..


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

0


----------



## baler (Jul 16, 2003)

0!


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

got a 1

just can't pass up a good martini and a show.


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> So I used to be more metrosexual. Maybe I will be again, one day.


So you believe in the "metrosexual nurture" argument, huh? I guess you're not as liberal as I thought you were, Minstrel.



> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> That sounds like something a metrosexual would know.... :|


#1, theres a mirror in the hallway of my apt complex. Can't help but walk by it twice a day on weekdays #2, my hair would stand straight up if there were no product in it, and how can I do my hair without a mirror? #3, Ok, I have no excuse, I like shopping for my own clothes. #4, Hey, the San Diego sun rarely takes a day off and my midwestern skin isn't used to that much dryness. #5, so what if me and TheWank go out for a couple apple martinis and a musical? Were sick of all the stares and assumptions from complete strangers. We get enough weird looks from his wife as it is.



> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> Figures.


Its the aughts, you neaderthal! Accept me *and* my metrosexuality!

Hmmph.

STuart


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

hey man, I didn't say nothing about apples in my martinis. 

what are you, fruity?


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Quit singing with Donnie!*

My bad. My memory is off, Wank always skips the apple martinis and straight for the rock-flavoured ones. Its much manlier, though no manly drink can save you when your watching Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat.

Stuart


----------



## Anima (Jun 3, 2003)

Haha I'm more girlie then you all


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

1, wait i dont do this but curious, do basketball players shave their legs?


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>s a b a s 11</b>!
> 
> Its the aughts, you neaderthal! Accept me *and* my metrosexuality!


You stylish, good-looking freak! I'll never accept your kind. Go back to where you came from and stop confusing me with your sophisticated metrosexual arguments.

I knows what I knows and I knows guys aren't supposed to be sophisticated and stylish. It's in the Bible.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>darkballa</b>!
> 1, wait i dont do this


Sure you don't, shavey.

This forum has become very metrosexual. Just wait for Speed to return and metro it up 10x.

:sigh:


----------



## s a b a s 11 (Dec 31, 2002)

*Quiet Riot*



> Originally posted by <b>Minstrel</b>!
> I knows what I knows and I knows guys aren't supposed to be sophisticated and stylish. It's in the Bible.


I yams what I yams and that mullet is getting old, Minstrel.

Stuart


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

*Re: Quiet Riot*



> Originally posted by <b>s a b a s 11</b>!
> 
> I yams what I yams and that mullet is getting old, Minstrel.


Well, maybe I'll use "hair product" in the ole mullet.

La di da.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

I got a 0.


----------

